# Sound cards



## Geochurchi (12 mo ago)

Hi All, we are looking for a diesel sound card the audio output needs to be capable of supplying an aux amplifier, no IR capabilities , power will be supplied by 12VDC onboard battery , no motor voltage supplied, we are using this on a ride along RR, 
Thanks


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

The Massoth eMotion S DC/DCC Sound Decoder (sound only, not motor control) may be a good candidate.......I stock them and can load any sound file from the Massoth sound library. You only need to connect its two power input wires to the power source, the track power inputs on a locomotive, to your battery on your locomotive. The Massoth decoders can handle 0 - 24 volts DC or DCC. It's technical specifications to verify whether your battery is appropriate to power it: 
Power Supply - 0 - 24volts DC/DCC (peak max. 27 volts; Current - 30 - 300 mAmps (depends on sound w/o using any connected functions); Max Function Current - 70mA, 1x50mA (Terminal A3), 2x10mA (Terminals A7-A8); Loudspeaker - 8 Ohm min 3 Watts; Temperature Range: -4 Degrees F to 113 Degrees F.

The Massoth Sound Library with Sample Sounds: Sound projects for XLS, XLS-Onboard, XLS-M1, LS, S, S PluG – Massoth Elektronik GmbH 

If you need to ensure your battery source will work well with the S Decoder, you can contact the Massoth Germany Customer Service: [email protected]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You will need the motor voltage to control the speed of the sound card, so why do you mention no motor voltage supplied?

If you are running 24v you may need an optoisolator.

You can find motor and sound decoders that can be used for sound only that will put out 10 watts, which could obviate the need for an amp.

Greg


----------

